
Google buys Orbitera, a platform for cloud marketplaces, for $100M+ - kumaranvpl
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/08/google-buys-orbitera-a-platform-for-building-marketplaces-cloud-software/
======
gionn
Congrats!

